# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  حدث فى هدة الايام

## مريم المقدسة

*(اللهم نسألك خير هذه الريح وخير وما أرسلت له ونعوذ بك من شر هذه الريح وشر ما أرسلت له)*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله**وبركاته**...*
*في صباح هذا اليوم الأربعاء**الموافق 16/2/1430هـ*
*هبت عاصفة ترابية شديدة على**المنطقة الشرقية**والرياح شمالية غربية شديدة**ولا زالت تعصف حتى الآن*


[IMG]http://www.***********/files/arb-up-2008-6/LyX84814.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://www.***********/files/arb-up-2008-6/zss85215.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://www.***********/files/arb-up-2008-6/qN485386.jpg[/IMG]

عــــلـــيـــكم بالأســـتــغــفـــار لــــزوال الـــغــــبــار

الـلــهـم صــلي وســلم وزد وبـارك عـلى مـحـمـد وال مـحــمــد

( احــيـاء لـسـنة الـتـواصي بالحــق )

فـلـقـد كــثـرت الأمــراض وتـوقـف المـطـر وزاد الـغـبـار وأنـتـشــر الــغــلاء والوباء والفتن


فـهـي دعـــوة لحــمـلـة أســـتــغــفــار : فــدعـونا نـسـتـغـفر الله لـعـل الله ان يـغـيـث

الـبـلاد والــعــبـاد فـمـا نـزل بــلاء ألا بـذنـب فـأســتـغـفـر الله .


( أســتـغــفـر الله العـلـي الـعــظــيم )

----------


## جـــــــــوري

استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
الفرج يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان 
العجل ..العجل.. العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه*
*اللهم إرحمنا برحمتك وتب علينا* 
*وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين* 
*وإبعد عنا كل هم وغم إنك على كل شيء*
*قدير ...*

----------


## سحابة نور

استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه

استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه

استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه

استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه

يسلمووووو على هيك موضوع

نحتاج لمثل هالمواضيع في الآونة الاخيرة لكثرة البلاء

اللهم ادفع عنا الضر والبلاء برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

تحياتي

----------


## عطر الزمن

استغفر الله عدد قطرات الندى 

استغفر الله عدد النجوم 

استغفر الله ربي واتوبي اليه 


يسلموا على الطرح الطيب 

في ميزان حسناتج انشاء الله 

دمتي بود وحترام 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

استغفر الله واسأله التوبه  ،،،
فعلاً من الغريب عدم نزول المطر طوال فترة الشتاء ،،، ماعدا قُطيرات فقط ،،
والأغرب هو الحال في هذه الأيام ،،،


الله اكشف عنا البلاء بحق أصحاب الكساء ،،، صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ،،

يعطيك العافية خيتي ،، وجُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى
موفقين ،،
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
*أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه*
*اللهم إرحمنا برحمتك وتب علينا* 
*وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين* 
*وإبعد عنا كل هم وغم إنك على كل شيء* *قدير*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أستغفر الله ذو الجلال والإكرام من جميع الذنوب والآثام

----------


## ام الحلوين

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الهـــــي عظم البلاء , وبرح الخفاء, وانكشف الغطاء, وانقطع الرجاء ,وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء
وانت المستعان واليك المشتكى , وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء, 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد أولي الامر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم 
ففرج ياالهـــــــــــي بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر او هو اقرب من ذلك
يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد اكفياني فانكما كافيان وانصراني فانكما ناصري 
يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان . الغوث الغوث الغوث الغوث , ادركني ادركني ادركني , الساعة الساعة الساعة, العجل العجل العجل , برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين وخير الغافريرين وصلى الله على خير خلقك 
محمد وأهل بيته الميامين وسلم تسليما كثيرا

_انتشر الفساد وزادت الامرض وقل الحياء بين العباد ونام الضمير .وزاد البلاء .وقلة البركه . اللهم ارحمنا ياكريم وادركنا بظهور مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك اعدائهم وارحمنا بهم برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
الفرج يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان 
العجل ..العجل.. العجل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
الفرج يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان 
العجل ..العجل.. العجل

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

عــــلـــيـــكم بالأســـتــغــفـــار لــــزوال الـــغــــبــار

الـلــهـم صــلي وســلم وزد وبـارك عـلى مـحـمـد وال مـحــمــد

( احــيـاء لـسـنة الـتـواصي بالحــق )

فـلـقـد كــثـرت الأمــراض وتـوقـف المـطـر وزاد الـغـبـار وأنـتـشــر الــغــلاء والوباء والفتن


فـهـي دعـــوة لحــمـلـة أســـتــغــفــار : فــدعـونا نـسـتـغـفر الله لـعـل الله ان يـغـيـث

الـبـلاد والــعــبـاد فـمـا نـزل بــلاء ألا بـذنـب فـأســتـغـفـر الله .


( أســتـغــفـر الله العـلـي الـعــظــيم )

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه*
*اللهم إرحمنا برحمتك وتب علينا* 
*وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين* 
*وإبعد عنا كل هم وغم إنك على كل شيء*
*قدير ...*

----------


## النظره البريئه

استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
استغفر الله العلي العظيم
الفرج يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان 
العجل ..العجل.. العجل

----------

